# dwarf caimen set up...modified!! wiv pics



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

So I've got untreated wood and raised the floor and lights. Still need few false plants but wat u rek??


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> image


Looks ok , but to be honest it would never pass with my DWA officer, but good luck to ya mate

Have you seen what my first one was like ?

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

No mate wer is it. Why would you say that ways wrong now.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

It looks ok, but the ones i have seen look nothing like that..


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

This was mine, but it was a fish tank :




























Thanks

Steve


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats more like it!! Thats the ones i have seen around!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh ive watched ur videos on youtube mate i show every one ur caimen when they dont know wat one is :2thumb: . I know most are kept in glass tanks. I have explaned my set up to vets and DWA pets shops way before building it and all the way threw building it and no one has said dont build it like that. I have a water area with a place it can hide I have land area wer it can dig and ill have false plants and sumwere to hide on land. UBV bulb water heater, filter, basking lamp, ceramic heater. It's got a lock on with a key. This is all they have asked of me so why would they refuse it. That croc man guy kept them in his shed??


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Fantastic mate, if thats all you need then go for it and good luck .....

Anything you need , you know where I am , you can add me on facebook too , and have my mobile for txt help if you want mate

Steve


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

What are you going to do about the heater in the water ?

My DWA required a guard, as they said they could bite through it , and also because of burns ?

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry never replied only just sin this post. Ill just buy a guard if needs be mate ill probaly get one this weekend mate just to be on the safe side cheers. Anybody else who sees this please coment if you think you see any problems thanks.


----------



## DeclanAndAmy (Mar 17, 2010)

wow! i really want one even more now!!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Want what mate a caimen??


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

our first setup was also in a terrarium, but we quikly changed to a fish tank too.
our dwarf was and is more in the water then on land, so we decide to give more water for him, think he likes it, water is 28 celcius, no heating elements are in the enclosure, it's all in the eheim pump.
we worked now with stones and sand in the fishtank, made a sealing on it with light and a ceramic heater for air temperature.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Dont forget you need to put gravel in the pond part as they use this for boyancy ...

And as the caiman gets older you need to use bigger gravel to help this, here is a vid of my large enclosure (garage conversion)

YouTube - Cuvier Dwarf Caiman eating a rat tonight in my garage enclosure GREAT VIDEO

Thanks

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

snakeparadise said:


> our first setup was also in a terrarium, but we quikly changed to a fish tank too.
> our dwarf was and is more in the water then on land, so we decide to give more water for him, think he likes it, water is 28 celcius, no heating elements are in the enclosure, it's all in the eheim pump.
> we worked now with stones and sand in the fishtank, made a sealing on it with light and a ceramic heater for air temperature.


I wish I would of opted for a tank in the first place now but I was struggeling to think of how to secure a lid with a lock and key. And I also got most of my infomation from reading about caimen instead of talking to caimen owners like your selfs. Almost everythingive read about caimen was telling me to have 50% land and 50% water. It was actually a DWA pet shop who suggested a vivarium. I sent off for my licence on Friday and the vet and council are cuming on monday so they arnt messing about ha. And I think i know who the vet they are getting and its actualy the vet ive been in contact wiv and hes actually a realy nice guy and hes already told me he won't say No hell just keep asking me to change things till hes happy with it. Steve I'm goin buying fish gravel and a guard for my heater on Saturday pal and im defiantly Gona look into one of these eheim pumps. Thanks 
Seb


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh and Steve I cant seem to get that video to play.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, plays everytime mate, can you play other youtube vids ? over 3000 views lol

How about this one :

YouTube - my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman feeding turtles

Thats how the fish tank was, thats got over 17,500 views lol

Can anyone else see it ?

ta

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh its just let me now its me phone that wouldnt let me watch it. I saw that vid the other day realy impressive mate kind of wat I would like in the future. And my favourit video is curvs dwarf caimen lookin big now I love it how it looks up and then slides into the water.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry about the Ignorance as I am not a DWA keeper (YET) I think the croc's are just amazing but not too keen on the snakes. But anyway.... What are these guys getting housed in fully grown?? Are we talking building an extension, donating them to a zoo? Also handling, cleaning? As I said sorry for the ignorance but I want to learn about these guys.


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

@fangsy: both you tube movies work fine overhere.
@chopchop: those eheims are the best way to get a safe warm water, and also a streaming in the water, dwarf caimans like faster streaming water.
you can also put a eheim on that terra you got there, we also had eheim on the terra, now on the fishtank, very easy, and best cleaning, you don't need to get in the enclosure for cleaning filters, i will give a idea on our terra in the beginning( herptek 180lx90dx50h cm )

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-DAZF3HLK.jpg

photo from inside :

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-JY734XDX.jpg

and a photo from the eheim pro2 pump:

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-H84D7JHI.jpg

sorry for messing up youre topic a bit, here a few photo's where you can see how quick ( or slow ) he grows.

okt.2009
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-MBFVLLND.jpg

1/2 year later
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-EXDCKV6D.jpg

1 year old
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-6LEJBUP4.jpg

and now,just made these photo
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-68MKRHZU.jpg
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-KT8STSON.jpg

so it is possible to get eheim on youre terrarium, just need to get a opening for the 2 pipes.

i will make a photo soon from the fishtank if you like, it looks identical to the other one showed in topic.
normally dwarfs need 2/3 land and 1/3 water, but i observed mine well, and almost all the time in the water, so i gave him more water.

cheers and good luck with the visitors on monday: victory:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha them pictures av made my day thats a beautiful looking caimen and your tank looks sweet. I dont think im after getting a caimen quite as small as you started off. I'm defiantly goin to get one of them pumps in a couple months just slowing down on my spending for now. Thanks for your reply I've got alot from it them pictures with it growing are excellent. Is it male or female? once agen thanks for your reply.

And as for the other person whos commented. I dont plan to give mine to a zoo no I'm going to do my best to give its as much space, time and money as I possibly can. As for handling I'm not affraid of caimen I'm a hands on type of guy, knowledge of handling the caimen should come in time as most people buy the quite small.


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

you're welcome mate, i don't know if it's a male or female, maybe i will check it out when he is about 70 cm, but it's not neccessary for me to know, because i don't have breeding plans with it.
for now, i'll check the topic once a while to see for updates by all of you, think it's most fascination creatures on earth.: victory:

cheers


----------



## Caiman-Chris (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeparadise said:


> @fangsy: both you tube movies work fine overhere.
> @chopchop: those eheims are the best way to get a safe warm water, and also a streaming in the water, dwarf caimans like faster streaming water.
> you can also put a eheim on that terra you got there, we also had eheim on the terra, now on the fishtank, very easy, and best cleaning, you don't need to get in the enclosure for cleaning filters, i will give a idea on our terra in the beginning( herptek 180lx90dx50h cm )
> 
> ...



Wow, possibly some of the most useful photos I have come across, would you mind telling me which light and heat tools you used for your set up?


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

just as a little tip. some dwa officers like to see 2 locks on the doors.

just a little heads up 

sweet tank, im doing mine atm too


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jibber said:


> just as a little tip. some dwa officers like to see 2 locks on the doors.
> 
> just a little heads up
> 
> sweet tank, im doing mine atm too


Actually my DWA offices insisted I add another glass lock so you have a point.


----------

